# One that got away



## compur (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm a yard sale junkie.

Here is a pic of one of my favorite finds.  Sadly, I sold it recently but wish
I'd kept it.  I found it last year at a yard sale in Hollywood for the sum of
one dollar -- no kidding -- mint condition and working to boot!

It's a Baldamatic III.  There were 3 or 4 lenses made for this camera. I have
heard that this model will also accept Retina Reflex lenses but I never got
around to trying that. Earlier Baldamatic models had fixed lenses and the
"III" is rarely seen. The included lens was a 35mm Schneider. This camera
has a spring wound motor drive mechanism for advancing film (the lever on
the bottom is for re-winding).

I love the look of these funky German chrome cameras from the 50s-60s
though I find their controls to be a bit too finicky for me.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 13, 2008)

i know nothing about cameras-but it looks cool


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 14, 2008)

Beautiful Balda! Great condition. I understand your pain...


----------



## jg123 (Jun 14, 2008)

cool looking, how much did you resell it for?


----------



## compur (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't recall the amount.  I buy & sell a lot of cameras.  

It was more than $1. :mrgreen:


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh, the _camera _that got away!  I thought for a second that we were talking about the girl that got away.  'Cause I can relate to that.  I do not sell my cameras.  ;-)


----------

